# Exercise for T2 without drugs.



## Tom (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, I am lucky to be diagnosed Type 2 (two years back) but currently not on medication just diet and exercise. I cycle fairly actively, around 250 miles a week and avoid simple carbs and any oobvious sugars. That seems to keep my weight down and seems to be keeping my long term blood sugars under control, for the time being anyway.

I am imminently planning to cycle a fairly long run over a week or so (LEJOG 1100 Miles) My fellow cyclists will undoubtedly be on a high carb diet as they need the energy, as will I but I am concerned that this will push my BS levels sky high. I am concerned that I will need to change my diet to include much the same food intake as my healthier (and younger) cycling colleagues.

I cannot find much advice on Type 2 exercise in situations where drugs are not yet an option, though clearly I am happy keeping off drugs as long as possible anyway. 


any relevant advice much appreciated


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Tom, what has been your experience on the long runs you have done to date? Do you test your levels periodically, and 'top up' with some fast carbs if needed? I don't cycle, but I am a runner, and I find that up to around 5-7 miles I don't need any extra carbs, but beyond this a jelly baby or two every mile is sufficient to keep my levels up. I am on insulin however. As you are effectively producing your won insulin there should be far less chance of you having hypos, but you may experience fatigue.

I would expect that you may need to take in carbs at a similar rate to your colleagues, but would not expect your levels to shoot up, as you are expending the energy you are taking in as you go. Your training should provide you with a good idea of what intake you require, and you should test regularly to monitor your levels.

You may find useful information on the runsweet website:

http://www.runsweet.com/

Good luck with your challenge!


----------



## BigMalc (Aug 23, 2013)

I am a T2, although on various pills, but when I was training for the London Marathon my DSN and dietician both advised that when looking at endurance events that a T2 should really do the same as a non diabetic as you will be burning off any excess sugars from the carbs etc.

Hypo's shouldnt be an issue any more for us than for normal folk undergoing endurance exercise and if we dont give the body things that are reasonably easy to process then it will start to try to process things we may not want it to and be very inefficient in doing that so performance will suffer greatly.

Best of luck with the 1,100 miles though - wow!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello Tom, I'm a T2 cyclist on metformin, diet and exercise.  I've never had extra carbs when cycling - but then again I don't come even close to the mileage you're planning!  Good luck.


----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tom, what has been your experience on the long runs you have done to date? Do you test your levels periodically, and 'top up' with some fast carbs if needed? I don't cycle, but I am a runner, and I find that up to around 5-7 miles I don't need any extra carbs, but beyond this a jelly baby or two every mile is sufficient to keep my levels up. I am on insulin however. As you are effectively producing your won insulin there should be far less chance of you having hypos, but you may experience fatigue.
> 
> I would expect that you may need to take in carbs at a similar rate to your colleagues, but would not expect your levels to shoot up, as you are expending the energy you are taking in as you go. Your training should provide you with a good idea of what intake you require, and you should test regularly to monitor your levels.
> 
> ...




Thanks all, Well yes I do often feel pretty exhausted on a long haul ride, ie anything that goes above 60 miles but I have never been sure if this is down to lack of stamina, or my age or basic Diabetic issues. Unlike my colleagues however I have always been nervous of eating any of the many energy bars that cyclists carry. I have written to one of the manufacturers who assure me that I am on safe ground. I have never tried measuring my sugar levels whilst on a ride but have found that my levels are often somewhat high when tested half an hour after riding. That is I normally get around 6.0, when I have been exercising this goes up to around 8.0. I have read that this is an entirely normal reaction but that the long term benefits compensate.
I find it extremely difficult to get advice for diabetes for those of us who are in the pre meformin / insulin phase, clearly anyone in their right mind will want to hold off the inevitability of taking medication so getting it right now seems important.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2013)

Tom said:


> I have never tried measuring my sugar levels whilst on a ride but have found that my levels are often somewhat high when tested half an hour after riding. That is I normally get around 6.0, when I have been exercising this goes up to around 8.0. I have read that this is an entirely normal reaction but that the long term benefits compensate.
> I find it extremely difficult to get advice for diabetes for those of us who are in the pre meformin / insulin phase, clearly anyone in their right mind will want to hold off the inevitability of taking medication so getting it right now seems important.



Yes, my levels often go up a bit after exercise. What may be happening is that your liver is releasing extra glucose in order to replenish your muscles' stores of glycogen, raising you blood sugar levels at the same time. Paradoxically, some people find that having a small amount of carbs soon after the exercise 'switches off' the action of the liver as there is now glucose available in the blood. This seems to work for me, so you might like to try it! 

I don't think you need to fear topping up with the energy bars, just find out by testing what types and amounts work best for you  It's a pain, but worth doing if you learn something to help you feel better and achieve (even better!) results


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 24, 2013)

Really good luck with "LeJog" . I have done a few longish trips hydration is the thing that gets me every time. One day doing c2c had more than 14 lts of water & other stuff. Let us know how you get on !


----------

